# My cat is getting so furry!



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

She's a medium-hair and she's been furry since we got her, but her fur has gotten a lot more dense.

When we adopted her, they estimated her age at about 1 year and a half. By that estimate she would be around 2 years old now. Since we got her, she appears to have grown a bit in size and her fur has gotten much more dense. It used to be that when I would "part" her fur in any spot, I could see her skin, but now her fur is so dense I can't see skin anywhere.

Is it common for cats' fur to dense up at that age, or for them to keep growing? Is it possible they may have overestimated her age and she was still developing as a kitten?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe she's healthier now that she's living with you and her hair is growing in as it should have from the beginning. Good health makes a big different in hair and appearance. That would be a good thing. :grin:


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree, it could be good nutrition. my cats' fur is really dense too, I check them for fleas and it's really hard to see skin when I part their fur. We've had them since they were 5 mos old and their fur has been really dense the whole time. They're 8 mos now.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

As other posters have stated... It's probably because she's getting the nutrion and regluar meals under your care.

Also, you're probably petting/grooming her which also can work wonders.

My grilfriends mom adopted a stray from a shelter. She was small and didn't have the best fur. Now, 2 years later, she looks normal sized and has lush, soft and think fur.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Large breed cats grow for up to three years so she could still be developing in that time. My (almost) 2 year old is still changing, though slowly at this point. His second full coat that comes in this winter should be even larger than last year, which was freakin' huge.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It's not just large breed cats that grow until 3 years. All of our cats had a small growth spurt just before they turned 3, so did my parent's cat and most cat's I've known. Torri only put on a 1/4lb...but when you're grand total is just under 6.5 lbs that's quite a bit, lol.

Both my boys thickened up quite a bit and looked more like 'adults'. I think neutering has something to do with it because I've met intact male cats who were 1 and LOOKED like adults, but my boys looked like teenagers until that spurt at 3 years.

The other thing to keep in mind is that in long haired/medium haired cats it can take a while for their coat to fully grow in. Torri went through phases until she had her full 'mane' and 'pirate pants' at 3 years. Up until that point she still looked kitten-ish because it was pretty obvious that her fur hadn't filled in completely.


----------

